# Ammo question.



## Church (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I am VERY new to guns; please keep that in mind, haha. I am interested in getting a Beretta 92A1 (9mm) because I think that Beretta makes the sexiest guns EVER. Anyways, I'm reading the description for the pistol on the Beretta website and it mentions something about a internal recoil buffer (like I said, I'm new to guns--I don't even know what the hell that is), which increases service life by reducing stress on the receiver created by the more powerful .40 S&W caliber ammunition. So, even though this gun is a 9mm, it can shoot .40 S&W ammunition? Or am I reading too much into it? Literally, the only thing I know about guns are how to load them and shoot them. I know that is pretty moronic to get a gun when you know nothing about them, but in this day and age, I felt that having a gun is necessary. In my mind, I figured I could learn how to disassemble, clean and maintain the gun at a later point in time. I bought two cheap Hi-Point pistols--a 9mm Luger C9 and a .40 S&W--for protection while I learn the basics of gun ownership. I mean, I'm not irresponsible with them.

Thanks, 
Church


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Recoil buffers were designed for one reason only, to get more money out of your pocket. If you replace your recoil spring as per the factory recommendation your doing it the right way. Stay away from all these super duper rounds and use a spring of the right weight and everything will work smooth. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Recoil buffers do save a bit of wear and tear on your firearm, but with the original equipment, it will be just fine......I replace the guide rod and recoil spring on my 96's to stainless w/ 15 lb. spring.......I believe the factory spring is 13#........saves a bit of wear and tear when you shoot, and functions smoothly with heavier loads. DON"T be trying to fire .40 ammo from your 9mm.


----------

